# a must for any DIY doc



## Mouse (Sep 27, 2009)

get yourself a Merck Manual.

The Merck Merck Manual of Diagnosis and Therapy

best thing to have handy for when you just don't know what is wrong or what to do about it.

they also have Merck Veterinary Manual

i believe the links have searchable indexes as well if you don't feel the need to carry around the book.

my mom's had a really old copy on the bookshelf for ages and I've read a lot of it out of boredom and it's the one thing i least regret wasting time with.


----------



## finn (Sep 27, 2009)

It's nice to have, but you might want to keep it away from hypochrondriacs, hahaha. And it doesn't hurt to ask the people to patch you up on exactly what they are doing and why, to improve your own knowledge.


----------



## ent_ink (Sep 28, 2009)

Judging from the size of it by the picture it might not be the easiest thing in the world to cart around, bonus is though its also a valuable weapon due to its size.


----------

